# Falla inminente de disco duro !



## CHUWAKA (May 29, 2016)

buena con esa leyenda me aparecio mi pc (falla inminente de disco duro) quisiera saber que tan grave es ya que de computadoras mucho no entiendo lo mio es el audio. es una compaq presario cq1 all in one.que la tengo de 0k desde el 2010,tambien una falla recurrente es que deja de andar el mouse lo tengo que desconectar su cable usb y despues normalito,bueno pero lo que ma me preocupa es la leyenda que me alerta del fallo cuando la enciendo help!!


----------



## Nuyel (May 29, 2016)

Eso es un diagnostico del S.M.A.R.T. (un sistema que automáticamente detecta errores en el disco duro), te sugiero, que respaldes tus archivos cuanto antes y consigas nuevo disco duro, es un mensaje bastante serio. Después puedes intentar dar formato completo (de forma lenta), pero no es muy bueno usar un disco duro en esas condiciones.


----------



## CHUWAKA (May 29, 2016)

a ver perdon si soy pregunton,,como respaldo mis archivos te refieres a fotos pdf etc.eso ya lo baje, a un pendrive..otra como compro un disco duro me refiero a son todos iguales??,,otra si lo compro ,lo cambio y ya esta anda como nuevo?? es asi de facil?


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 29, 2016)

Poner el disco y que funcione es fácil, sacás el viejo, ponés el nuevo y ya está (siempre con la PC apagada).
El problema es que ya no vas a tener sistema operativo, ni archivos ni programas instalados, es relativamente fácil de resolver pero hay que darse un poco de maña con la computadora. Si estás dispuesto a intentarlo hay cientos de tutoriales y por supuesto, acá podemos ayudarte con eso.


----------



## CHUWAKA (May 29, 2016)

bueno a que te refieres con sistema operativo,programas, PERDON LA IGNORACIA,mi pc vino con window seven starter y la verdad muy bueno despues no se que me paso que le instale el 10 y horrible y ya nunca pude sacarlo....ahora si le cambio el disco podre volver a poner el seven starter... estoy aca esperando la ayuda,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Nuyel (May 29, 2016)

pues todos los discos duros funcionan igual pero no son iguales, es decir, tienen sus parámetros de consumo, velocidad de rotación del plato, memoria caché, interfaz (SATA I, II o III), aparte los de estado solido (SSD) parámetros de lectura/escritura lineal, operaciones aleatorias y esperanza de vida estimada (consideradas en las veces que son borrados los datos).

Por lo demás tendrás que instalar todo de nuevo, el mensaje dice que algo anda mal en el disco duro, la cantidad de errores de lectura/escritura es demasiado alta por ejemplo. Esta aplicación  puede decirte del estado S.M.A.R.T. de tu disco duro, el de mi notebook disparó un mensaje similar y según el programa el estado es malo, aunque después de un formateo lento determiné que solo era en los últimos GB así que particioné el disco para poder usarlo, claro, se del riesgo de que falle sin aviso asi que solo guardo cosas innecesarias ahí, en su mayoría algunos videos que ya vi e instaladores de software que puedo volver a descargar si se pierden. Para los trabajos importantes por ningún motivo los guardo ahí.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2016)

Pues sí, se puede volver a tener El sistema operativo Seven, o sea, al cambiarle el disco duro que contiene el Sistema Operativo bajo que el funciona tu PC, pues hay que reinstalar SO en el nuevo, así como los controladores que hagan falta, Paquete Office (casi seguro que sí) y los programas que generalmente usas, sea trabajo u ocio. O sea, reinstalar todo.
Justamente como dicen en el mensaje anterior al mio, poco antes de que lo publicase 
See, yo justamente también logre reciclar algunos discos duros viejos, y los uso para guardar cosas poco antes de realizar formateos u otras cosas, con un cable usb y una fuente puenteada para darles energía.


----------



## CHUWAKA (May 29, 2016)

aaaa como me gustaria saber la mitad de lo que ustedes saben....bueno mirando en mercado libre como para ver precios lo que vi es que hay varios pregunta le puedo poner algo mejor de lo que trajo mi pc ejem mas capacidad de memoria mas rapida etc etc osea mejor ..desconosco cual trae  ahorita mi pc


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 30, 2016)

Te recomiendo antes de cambiar el disco, bajarte algún programa de la web, que haga backup. de los drivers.etc
Así cuando instalas el nuevo disco y el sistema operativo. solo ejecutas ese mismo programa, y recuperas los drivers importantes.Te evitas el andar bajando y actualizando controladores.
Hay muchos en la web, y son gratuitos.
También yo tenia ese problema hace un par de años. y formateando y colocando un nuevo Windows 7 desatendido. 
Nunca mas tuve problemas. un par de ajustes a la bios, y la tengo funcionando desde hace 3 años .
Windows 7 ultimate es el "mejorcito" que a salido hasta ahora. No tiene problemas de compatibilidad con nada.


----------



## analogico (May 30, 2016)

CHUWAKA dijo:


> aaaa como me gustaria saber la mitad de lo que ustedes saben....bueno mirando en mercado libre como para ver precios lo que vi es que hay varios pregunta le puedo poner algo mejor de lo que trajo mi pc ejem mas capacidad de memoria mas rapida etc etc osea mejor ..desconosco cual trae  ahorita mi pc



si dabes poco es mejor que se lo lleves a alguien de confianza que sepa
por que entre desarmar y armar y reinstalar todo es  para largo 1 o 2 dias

ademas de comprar un disco en una tienda  establecida por la garantia y asegurate de que se totalmente nuevo

y si le uedes comprar un disco mejor, pero en ese pc  mas de 1 tera no te lo recomiendo
a menos de que sea con EFI y gpt pero por la fecha no creo que sea  de ese tipo


dependiendo de la falla del disco puese segur funcionando por meses  o fallar mañana
o esta fallando o se le le acabo la tolerancia que tienen a los errores


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2016)

hola





CHUWAKA dijo:


> aaaa como me gustaria saber la mitad de lo que ustedes saben....bueno mirando en mercado libre como para ver precios lo que vi es que hay varios pregunta le puedo poner algo mejor de lo que trajo mi pc ejem mas capacidad de memoria mas rapida etc etc osea mejor ..desconosco cual trae  ahorita mi pc


 lo mejor que podes hacer es "clonar" el dico duro​ aparte de quedarte igual ., al que tienes con todos tus archivos y configuraciones​ eso si los que conozco lo hacen desde D.O.S​ aca te pongo un video para que veas


----------



## yosimiro (May 30, 2016)

También puedes ejecutar un programa que funciona desde un disquette, el *HDD REGENERATOR*, que te repara sectores defectuosos del HD.
Pero como te dijeron antes, debes hacer un back up primero.
Volviendo al programa, luego de la pasada con el *regenerator,* tal vez ya no te aparezca el mensaje.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 30, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola lo mejor que podes hacer es "clonar" el dico duro​ aparte de quedarte igual ., al que tienes con todos tus archivos y configuraciones​ eso si los que conozco lo hacen desde D.O.S​ aca te pongo un video para que veas https://youtu.be/oqnV0BXQHDE



La verdad es que esa no la sabía, esta buena, ya que te ahorras el hecho de reinstalar todo, que esta bueno.
El pero que podria tener en este caso, es que justamente la idea es no volver a tener el dichoso windows 10. Pero...pensandolo de nuevo, se podría crear una partición en el nuevo disco, mandar todos los datos de importancia a ella, y que en la partición C, que es donde quedaría el sistema, pues hacerla formatear para reinstalar win 7.
Lo de particionar el disco me lo enseño un tecnico, que te ahorras de resguardar varias cosas en caso de realizar un formateo.



analogico dijo:


> por que entre desarmar y armar y reinstalar todo es  para largo 1 o 2 dias



Como....
Aún recuerdo, hace tiempo, cuando en casa me lloraron para poner una notebook en condiciones, dado que mis hermanos le habían metido un virus por un dichoso juego online de moda en aquel entonces, y luego de formatearla y ponerla en condiciones, se la volvieron a pasar, y lo volvieron a instalar

En fin, también hay que tener en cuenta, que antes de desarmar un gabinete o una notebook para cambiarle un componente, debemos de tocar alguna griferia de metal, para realizar la descarga estática de uno.


----------



## analogico (May 30, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Como....
> 
> 
> En fin, también hay que tener en cuenta, que antes de desarmar el gabinete



como que?
la pc es una  todo en  uno
no tiene gabinete y no es facil de desarmar


----------



## hellfire4 (May 30, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> como que?
> la pc es una  todo en  uno
> no tiene gabinete y no es facil de desarmar



Tiene razón colega, me exprese mal, dado que es una notebook
Lo del como fue una expresión irónica, como cuando se le expresa en un sentido dandolé la razón
Ya lo acomodo


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2016)

hola 





hellfire4 dijo:


> La verdad es que esa no la sabía, esta buena, ya que te ahorras el hecho de reinstalar todo, que esta bueno.
> El pero que podria tener en este caso, es que justamente la idea es no volver a tener el dichoso windows 10. Pero...pensandolo de nuevo, se podría crear una partición en el nuevo disco, mandar todos los datos de importancia a ella, y que en la partición C, que es donde quedaría el sistema, pues hacerla formatear para reinstalar win 7.
> Lo de particionar el disco me lo enseño un tecnico, que te ahorras de resguardar varias cosas en caso de realizar un formateo.


 si amigo se hace como desis vos​ yo .,  lo he hecho con varios discos duros ., incluso con programas que leen su N° de ID​ funciona igual ., ya que es una copia exata ., incluso en el tamaño de las particiones ( si el disco nuevo es mas grande ., crea una nueva con la diferencia)​


----------



## analogico (May 30, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> dado que es una notebook
> o








todo en uno trae todo en la pantalla
ademas no se puede hacer la clonacion  porque trae solo 1  puerto de disco duro

--en algunas cosas si  es como un notebook
por lo que  habria que aprovechar  que se destapara  y limpiar la pelusa del radiador


----------



## hellfire4 (May 30, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> http://www.celularescostarica.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_full/Compaq-CQ1-1020-02.jpg
> todo en uno trae todo en la pantalla
> ademas no se puede hacer la clonacion  porque trae solo 1  puerto de disco duro
> 
> ...



Veo, la verdad es que esas no las conocía
Bueno, de los errores de aprende, siempre y cuando uno los admita
Así habrá menos chances de que se vuelvan a dar
También contabilizo lo aprendido en el hilo, que no es menos


----------



## Nuyel (May 30, 2016)

> lo mejor que podes hacer es "clonar" el dico duro


Eso no es "lo mejor" cuando estas pasando de un disco defectuoso a un disco nuevo, también podrías clonar los errores en los datos y si son del sistema podría ponerse algo inestable después.

Las All-in-One son como notebooks, la única diferencia es que no tiene batería. Aunque son geniales cuando las tienes con teclado y ratón inalámbricos, el único cable que queda es el de la alimentación. en cambio mi escritorio con el cable del VGA, el de alimentación, el regulador del monitor, el cable del ratón, otro del teclado y otro para la red. . . el enredo es enorme.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 1, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> http://www.celularescostarica.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_full/Compaq-CQ1-1020-02.jpg
> ademas no se puede hacer la clonacion  porque trae solo 1  puerto de disco duro



Habría una manera, mediante el puerto usb con un cable para hacer que el disco duro ande como un externo y una fuente de alimentación puenteada. Aunque puede que en este caso, como dijeron antes, si arrastras los problemas del SO, no convendría
Aunque, bueno, para otros casos 

Es un cable que suelo usar para aprovechar viejos discos y hacer copias de resguardo con ellos cuando voy a formatear. 
El cable incluso me sirvió en una ocasión reinstalar un SO cuando la lectora de una notebook no funcionaba, empleando una lectora común, ya que no sabia como hacerlo mediante un pen


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jun 2, 2016)

Como saben!!!!! Ja bueno les doy gracias a todos y ya estoy viendo vídeos en youtube de como cambiar el disco ...y viendo cuál le compró he leído todo y tomó todo nada descarto COMO SABEN!!!! SALUDIS  y cualquier duda vuelvo a preguntar


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Habría una manera, mediante el puerto usb con un cable para hacer que el disco duro ande como un externo y una fuente de alimentación puenteada.



esa manera no sirve para la clonacion  depende si el programa clonador soporta usb dificil, pero el usb es mucho mas lento y una clonacion de 20 minutos tardaria horas y horas



CHUWAKA dijo:


> y viendo cuál le compró


como  tu pc es como  un hibrido entre escritorio y notebook   tienes que ver cual es el tamaño fisico del disco primero


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 2, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> esa manera no sirve para la clonacion  depende si el programa clonador soporta usb dificil, pero el usb es mucho mas lento y una clonacion de 20 minutos tardaria horas y horas



Bueno, sí, es cierto, ya que para copiar 50GB estuve unos 45 minutos por un puerto usb en una pc a formatear. Incluso llegue a ver a tecnicos guardando la data de un hd de notebook a traves del puerto usb, para no tener que desmontarle el disco de esa forma (Aún recuerdo a mi tecnico de confianza, que me mostró lo que era la limpieza de una, con un cooler chiquito de una, y me decia que además de que no le gustan, tampoco ese trabajo le agrada).

Pero bueno, otra que me viene a la mente seria desmontar el disco, y realizar la clonación mediante el uso de otra PC que si tenga puerto para más de un disco, pero claro, en el caso que el SO no presente problemas.

Colegas, es cierto que soy un tanto novato y mi conocimiento es más de tipo empirico, pero tanto leer y discutir con gente que sabe más que yo es una manera de aprender

Pispeando en las páginas, si se buscan los modelos de HP all in one, se puede ver que tipo de Disco Rígido llevan:

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=c02788976

Hay un tuto en la misma página para reemplazarselo a una all in one, aunque de un modelo más nuevo 
http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c02206166


----------



## sevichenko (Jun 24, 2016)

CHUWAKA dijo:


> buena con esa leyenda me aparecio mi pc (falla inminente de disco duro) quisiera saber que tan grave es ya que de computadoras mucho no entiendo lo mio es el audio. es una compaq presario cq1 all in one.que la tengo de 0k desde el 2010,tambien una falla recurrente es que deja de andar el mouse lo tengo que desconectar su cable usb y despues normalito,bueno pero lo que ma me preocupa es la leyenda que me alerta del fallo cuando la enciendo help!!



lo mejor es que respaldes el hd, y luego ya con calma veas que tan malo es lo que le pasa, con software como hd tune


----------

